
Simonne Jones on the Intersection of Science and Pop Music - arbitraryy
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/27/simonne-jones-gravity-interview/
======
arbitraryy
(Full disclosure. Simonne is a friend)

We all love reading about inspiring people with immeasurable passions for
creating. I am especially moved when those passions are rooted in a vision of
humanity’s advancement. Simonne Jones is a person who embodies these features
and someone who I am inspired by every day.

Her tenets of invention are analogous to how startup companies realize their
own success.

\- Her creations fill a gaping hole in an industry \- She has an undying love
and desire to create \- She works inspired and tireless daily in her pursuit
of getting others to realize their own potential \- Technology is her vehicle

Just like startups in their industries, she is creating something novel in the
music world. She pairs pop beats (she produces her own music) with complex
scientific and philosophical metaphors (she has a formal education in the
sciences) that is otherwise devoid in modern pop music. Her music and voice
are wonderful to listen to first and foremost, but is also scientifically
educational and emotionally connected in lyrical content.

Simonne released her first EP "Gravity" last week on major label
Vertigo/Capitol (A division of Universal Music) (Spotify Link here:
[https://open.spotify.com/album/2mSTYu3wB3Qhg45pKIYAuY](https://open.spotify.com/album/2mSTYu3wB3Qhg45pKIYAuY)).

Do you find it encouraging for music that a major label is interested in
promoting an artist that is also a scientist?

